#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  Αποθήκες σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 12 της Υγ. Διατ. 96967

## P.A.

Καλησπέρα,

Εξετάζω την εγκατάσταση μιας επιχείρησης σύμφωνα με το άρθρο 12 της Υγ. Διατ. 96967 .
Ο χώρος έχει μελετηθεί με ωφέλιμο φορτίο πλάκας 2 ΚΝ/Μ2
Η επιχείρηση θα είναι αποθήκη ξηρών καρπών και ζαχαρωδών προϊόντων που θα κάνει χονδρική πώληση σε άλλες επιχειρήσεις.

Εμβαδόν >50 μ2

Ποιο είναι το απαιτούμενο ωφέλιμο φορτίο για μια τέτοια επιχείρηση σύμφωνα με τον Ελληνικό κανονισμό φορτίσεων?
Επαρκούν τα 2 ΚΝ/Μ2 της μελέτης?

Ο  EC δίνει κάποιες τιμές για αποθήκες οι οποίες είναι υψηλές αλλά  φαίνεται να δίνει και μια ευελιξία για θπολογισμό για ύψη στοίβαξης κλπ.

Έχει συναντήσει κάποιος κάτι σχετικό μα καταθέσει την γνώμη του?
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Κανονισμός Φορτίσεων 1945:
"Δια τα δάπεδα *αποθηκών βαρέων εμπορευμάτων*, δεξαμενών, εργοστασίων με βαρείας εγκαταστάσεις, μηχανοστασίων αιθουσών και καταστημάτων με ιδιαιτέρως βαρέα φορτία, συνεργείων, σταθμών αυτοκινήτων, αυλών με κυκλοφορίαν οχημάτων κ.λπ. *τα φορτία θα υπολογίζονται ιδιαιτέρως εις εκάστην περίπτωσιν.*"

Οπότε υπολογίζεις το φορτίο των στοιβαγμένων σακιών/συσκευασιών και λαμβάνεις το κατάλληλο φορτίο.

----------

